# Formulate plan of action



## handle (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi youall
Iam hoping to be in Bangkok on July 19. Have never been there and want to make some contacts to meet with and recieve guidance from.
So you may know me -I am 56 yrs- born in Mineral Wells Texas-worked in the oil fields untill my spine gave out in march.Had no insurance and ,with help of friends andf family flew to Seoul for surgery.There I came to love and respect the orient people/culture. For a while thought of moving there-but I get cold very easy.
Then learned of someone I knew moving to Indonesia and was very happy there. 
As my life long passion has been for boats and fishing,I considered going there- but he is notin communication and indo requires visa application so I decided to try Bangkok to see if I can learn to speak and fit in.
I get disability check and can still do light work-also very adept at all type repairs.
Long term want to be part of a fishing community and have a small sailing/fishing boat. Maybe I need a native wife to own boat/home? /SNIP/
Please let me know your opinions and experience .
Handle


----------

